# In God We Trust



## Wilkie (Sep 30, 2009)

Will NBC be surprised??*
 Here's your chance to let the media know where the people stand on our faith in God, as a nation.

 NBC is presently taking a poll on "In GodNBC poll We Trust" to stay on our American currency.

 Please do it right away, before NBC takes this off their web page.. Poll is still open so you can vote:

 CLICK ON BELOW, VOTE "NO" & THEN FORWARD TO FRIENDS

 http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10103521/


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 30, 2009)

In Karma we trust[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 30, 2009)

A lot of the symbolism on American currency has to do with the Masons.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

I VERY MUCH TRUST IN GOD! AS FAR AS "IN GOD WE TRUST" ON MONEY IT HAS ALWAYS STRUCK ME AS STRANGE,IN THAT "THE LOVE OF MONEY IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL"AND "YOU CANNOT SERVE GOD AND MAMMON"[MAMMON = MONEY]. 
 I THINK "IN THIS GREEN CRAP WE TRUST" WOULD BE MORE APPROPRIATE AND MORE TRUE FOR MILLIONS OF PEOPLE. JAMIE


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2009)

American Christian beliefs are all screwed up.  First off, we (Americans) came to this country and STOLE, RAPED, AND DESTROYED NEARLY EVERY BIT OF LAND HERE.  Stole it from the Native Americans and Mexicans.  We didn't discover a damn thing.  We STOLE it.  The whole time preaching the equality of ALL MEN under GOD.  What an f-ing joke.  Written into the Constitution is "All men are created equal" under "God" right, but only if your rich and white, right.  After those words were written we still saw massive slaying of Natives, slavery of blacks, segregation of Mexicans, internment of Japanese, and the prejudice remains to this day.  If your proud of that and think that's OK with your "God", then you really need to rethink things.  Who the hell would trust a "God" that allowed these things to happen.  Not me my friend.


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 30, 2009)

True.  Well stated CanYa.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 30, 2009)

ut oh here we go.I believe in the Bottle God.[]
  But he hasn't been around lately.


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 30, 2009)

that wasn't quite the reaction I expected here but we are all entitled to our own opinions. I for one hate the time and effort spent by so many people to remove these simple words.  A lot of what we do is based on traditions and personally I am comfortable with that.  Remember the guy in California that lobbied to have the pledge of alegiance changed because of the words "one nation under God".  It's the same thing.  All I Know is that America is going to shit and I am just so tired of "political correctness".  What happened to good old fashioned values?  []


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 30, 2009)

My God hates being on money, its so dirty... She told me so...

 In God We Trust, all others pay cash...


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2009)

> All I Know is that America is going to **** and I am just so tired of "political correctness". What happened to good old fashioned values?


 
 It's not political correctness Tim, it's the eviction of ignorance and the blinders that we've been taught to wear when it comes to questioning "God" and our countries history.

 I know what you mean about American values, but this is what they were built on, and only a very small visual representation of where this country came from within the last 200 years, which would only be about 1/10 of a second in the eyes of "God".  Where was "God" then and why should we retain these traditions??????


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 30, 2009)

I have no problem with "In God we trust" being the national motto or on the money. I have a problem with morons who try to use this fact to prove that this is a Christian country, without having the faintest idea of the actual history of that motto and our money. As a coin and currency collector I know that the motto was first used on silver and gold coins in 1866, moved to the smaller change starting with the 1909 Lincoln Cent with the final denomination getting the motto as late as 1938 with the introduction of the Jefferson Nickel. The motto didn't become the national motto until the 1950's which was when it was also included on the currency. In short those who scream that the motto is proof that America has been a Christian nation since it's inception, are completely full of crap.

 Do I think it needs to be taken off the money? No. I don't think anyone aside from the two groups who are fighting over it actually pay any attention to the fact that the money has the motto on it. So long as it spends we just don't care.








 A 1950 series $20 bill lacking the famous or infamous motto


----------



## Wilkie (Sep 30, 2009)

Aaron, every country in the world has parts of it's history that they would like to forget.  Human kind throughout history has done things that make one question whether or not a God exists.  I don't think that is a reason to give up on the goodness of the world or the good ol' U.S. Of A. Some of our traditions such as the belief or the "idea" of a God, are what keep many of us good (not all).


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 30, 2009)

Actually, Lobey's idea is a pretty good one!  I think the members's points were made pretty well.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

GOD GAVE MEN/WOMEN A FREE WILL AND THEY BREAK HIS WILL EVERY HOUR OF EVERY DAY! HIS COMMANDMENT IN THE NEW TESTAMENT IS TO LOVE THE LORD GOD WITH ALL YOUR HEART,MIND,SO AND TO LOVE YOUR NEIGHBOR AS YOURSELF. IF WE DID THAT THIS WOULD BE A DIFFERENT PLACE.
  TO BLAME GOD FOR ALL THE PROBLEMS SOLVES NOTHING.
 IF AS MANY[?] THINK THERE IS NO GOD THEN WHO IS TO BLAME THEN?
 BESIDES NO ONE'S DEEDS GOES UNOTICED"BE NOT DECIEVED GOD IS NOT MOCKED,WHAT A MAN SOWS HE WILL ALSO REAP","IT IS APPOINTED UNTO MAN ONCE TO DIE AFTER THAT THE JUDGEMENT".
 FOR ME GOD IS A SOURCE OF COMFORT BECAUSE THE WORLD IS SO SCREWED UP! LIKE I SAID IF GOD AIN'T REAL HATING A NON BEING IS INSANE .PEOPLE ARE THE ONES THAT HAVE SCREWED UP. I THINK "IN GREED WE TRUST" WOULD BE A BETTER MOTTO!  I NEVER TOOK LAND FROM NOBODY,HAD A SLAVE,INTERNED NO ONE,ETC. I TRY TO MAKE THIS A LITTLE BETTER PLACE FOR THOSE I CAN,WITH THE HELP OF GOD! JAMIE


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a bigger problem with the fact that they made our currency look like monopoly money..theres no old world charm to it anymore..granted its changed before..it still kept alot of the details it had..

 Ill stay out of the god argument this time..im still worn out from last times .i agree with Canyadigit all day long..


 someday the earth will recycle itself oneday and the minds of men wont have to wander ..its natures course


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

Exodus 20:2â€“17

 7. You shall not make wrongful use of the name of the Lord your God, for the Lord will not acquit anyone who misuses his name.

 ..for this reason alone, I think it has no business on money...


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> I have a bigger problem with the fact that they made our currency look like monopoly money..theres no old world charm to it anymore..granted its changed before..it still kept alot of the details it had..
> 
> ...


 
 Good point, which leads me to my real gripe about modern money both currency and coins, let's get away from dead people on the coinage. As a collector I know that the coinage used to change about every twenty years or so and we got completely new designs, once we started putting dead presidents on the coinage we can't get anyone to change the things. The Lincoln cent, the first coin to prominently feature a real person, just celebrated it's hundredth anniversary. The cent hasn't been changed completely in a hundred years, and the worst thing of all is that while I personally like the Lincoln cent, especially the earlier wheat pennies, the over all design is just dull, and the continued use of the almost exact same coin design for a hundred years has only led to stagnation.

 You can still find first year of issue Jefferson nickels in circulation, yet you rarely ever see a Buffalo nickel circulating, why because people grab up the unusual coins, yet this is another coin that hasn't changed much at all since it's 1938 introduction. The Washington quarter, since 1932 George Washington has been on the quarter, and even with the state coin program the design is still snoresville. The Dime has had FDR on it since 1946. The half dollar has had JFK on it since 1964. The only coin that consistently changes is the dollar coin and that's only because it keeps getting deleted from mintage and then resurrected every so often, with a different dead person on it every time.

 The problem is that the changing of the currency and coinage, due to the inclusion of real people, is next to impossible to get off of the money once they have been put on there because their particular political party raises a stink every time an attempt is made. Take all of the real people off of the money and let's go back to the symbolic characters on the money again like the Standing Liberty Quarter, Mercury head dime, the Indian head cent, the Buffalo nickel, the "V" back liberty head nickels, or the very beutiful currency of the late 1800's. Collecting modern coinage and currency is like collecting slick back bottles, after one or two you just don't care anymore.


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 30, 2009)

First use of "In God We Trust" on U.S. money.
 1864


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't worry, I'm done with the religion discussion.  We all know what they say about opinions right [:'(].  That a cool coin cobaltmoon.  Is it yours?  Here's a little display I set up the other day so you could see the front and back of some of them.


----------



## glass man (Sep 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  CanYaDigIt
> 
> Don't worry, I'm done with the religion discussion.Â  We all know what they say about opinions rightÂ [:'(].Â  That a cool coin cobaltmoon.Â  Is it yours?Â  Here's a little display I set up the other day so you could see the front and back of some of them.


 HOW OLD IS THE BOTTOM MIDDLE HALF-DOLLAR? DON'T REMEMBER SEEING ONE LIKE THAT BEFORE. JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 30, 2009)

Jame, I think it was made for the columbus exposition of 1892 in Chicago.. if memory serves..


----------



## coboltmoon (Sep 30, 2009)

I have owned a handful of the 1864 2 cent pieces but none in as good of condition as the photo. You can pick up one in a low grade for cheap money, $10 or less.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Sep 30, 2009)

> HOW OLD IS THE BOTTOM MIDDLE HALF-DOLLAR? DON'T REMEMBER SEEING ONE LIKE THAT BEFORE. JAMIE


 
 Yep, cyberdigger got it.  1892 Columbian Half Dollar.


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 30, 2009)

"IN GOD WE TRUST"  is some thing i believe in   there's no trusting in the government no matter which person or politicial party has  or thinks  they have control of it . we the middle class (which i sometimes think i'm at the lower end of ) take most of the burden. it's just my opinion which i'm entitled to .


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  coboltmoon
> 
> First use of "In God We Trust" on U.S. money.
> 1864


 
 Whoops two years off. That's what I get for pulling that out of my butt instead of referring back to my blog I researched and wrote a few years ago on this very subject.


----------



## privvydigger (Oct 1, 2009)

12/23/12 the beginning of...the end of.....the beginning of hopefully something better.  Not for us for the little ones.  I've looked into the eyes of baby children
 THERE IS NO SIN....I'VE LOOKED INTO THE EYES OF MEN...SHOOT EM


----------



## baltbottles (Oct 1, 2009)

I always liked the walking liberty half dollars the peace dollars and the seated liberty trade dollars best. I had put together a very nice xf or better set of the peace dollars as a kid and about half a set of walking liberty haves. I only had one trade dollar as the local coin shops never seemed to have any. I also like the 1914 and 1918 series $1 dollar National Currency notes and The 1918 $2 dollar series.

 Chris


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: privvydigger
> 
> I've looked into the eyes of baby children
> THERE IS NO SIN....


 SIN is an archery term. It means missing the mark. I agree that there is no SIN but many times I have missed the mark. Its not something that I intended to do, it just happened and I always learned from the experience. I take full responsibility for my actions. I TRUST that GOD understands this and allows me to make mistakes now and then to show my human side.  Do I believe in GOD?... Sure. Do I Trust in GOD?... Yep!  Do I believe that "In GOD We Trust" should be placed on our money?... Don't care. Do I like digging and talking about bottles? You Betcha!!!


----------



## rockbot (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it cost more to print a dollar bill then its worth! go back to the bartering system. If you produce nothing you get nothing. I bet that scares a whole lot of people. Money was made to control people. I don't even see my money anymore... direct deposit, pay bills, work some more,direct deposit,paybills,make another loan,work some more bla-bla-bla


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 1, 2009)

100%  AGREEMENT  DAN,,,,WELL PUT  THANKS


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod





> As a coin and currency collector I know that the motto was first used on silver and gold coins in 1866, moved to the smaller change starting with the 1909 Lincoln Cent with the final denomination getting the motto as late as 1938 with the introduction of the Jefferson Nickel.


 
 actually, the first noted use of the phrase was on the 2 cent piece the first year of its minting. that was 1864.


----------



## cordilleran (Oct 1, 2009)

You are obviously the product of a maladaptive, malevolent and malodorous public education system.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You nailed it there!   Constitutional money would go a long way in turning the nation around in a hurry. This is the number 1 problem in my opinion.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2009)

God doesn't let bad things happen.  The devil causes them.  Here's how it happened.  

 Lucifer was God's most favored angel.  But Lucifer became jealous of God's followers.  He wanted fame and
 adoration.  So God said OK Lucifer you lying sack of s*** scumbag rascalish snake oil salesman; you and your
 followers can go straight to hell.  And there Lucifer rules even today, keeping the home fires burning for abortion
 doctors, pedophiles, and people who are mean to animals.  A wise man  told me that God doesn't send people
 to hell; they do it themselves.  Many people who insist they are Christians are not, hence the evil they do in the
 name of God.  Christ lives in good people.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2009)

> God doesn't let bad things happen.  The devil causes them.


 
 If god is omnipotent, created Lucifer (the devil), and is responsible for all things in the universe then I find it hard to understand how the statement "God doesn't let bad things happen" can be true.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Oct 1, 2009)

God said WHAT...?


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2009)

I love how I can always count on you for a good argument.

 God is omnipresent and not a sparrow shall fall from the sky without his knowledge.  However he may co-exist
 with evil he is not in control of it.  

 In the garden of Eden,  God warned Adam and Eve not to eat of the tree of knowledge or they would know
 evil -  but this did not stop Eve from taking that fateful bite.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 1, 2009)

> In the garden of Eden,  God warned Adam and Eve not to eat of the tree of knowledge or they would know
> evil -  but this did not stop Eve from taking that fateful bite.


 
 Nope, it was that damn talking snake that made her do it.  Only after she was created from the rib of Adam though.  I'm guessing there must have been some peyote in that garden too.  Otherwise....do you really believe that happened?  I mean, come on.  The Bible also says a guy got eaten by a fish and lived in his belly for a while, and an elderly man built a freakin aircraft carrier and gathered two of every animal on Earth, and people used to live to the ripe old age of 600, and some guy with a stick made the Red Sea split down the middle.  When you read ancient stories of Zeus and Medusa don't you say, "That's ridiculous"?  Well, that was someones, actually millions of peoples, religion for a long, long time.  If I told you that I had conversations with God and he told me to kill my son, would you think I was omnipotent, or just plain f-ing crazy?


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Sometimes I don't know what to make of bible stories, Canyadiggit.  I try to remember that the bible was written
 by men with good imaginations and tales grow taller with every telling.  This does not mean that God does
 not exist,  it only means that people muddied the waters with their own interpretations of events.  

 I think God and Christ are one and the same, Lobeycat, and that  "christian and jew" are just words.


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

I COULD GIVE A VERY LENTHY BLA BLA BOUT IT ALL.....BUT....IT COMES DOWN TO YOU BELIEVE OR DON'T, THAT SIMPLE. GOD MADE IT SIMPLE FOR IDIOTS LIKE ME OR I COULD,WOULD SCREW IT UP SOME WAY! FAITH IS ALL! "THE RIGHTEOUS LIVE BY FAITH"." "IT IS OF FAITH ,NOT WORKS LEAST ANY MAN BOAST". BIBLE DEFINITION OF FAITH=THE SUBSTANCE OF THINGS HOPED FOR THE EVEIDENCE OF THINGS NOT SEEN".AIN'T GONNA BE NO FIGHTIN' FROM MY ASS THIS TIME ROUND![8D] WHO WROTE THIS SONG.A LINE OR TWO"LORD HELP ME JESUS ,I'VE WASTED IT SO HELP ME JESUS I KNOW WHAT I AM.NOW THAT I KNOW THAT I'VE NEEDED YOU SO HELP ME JESUS,MY SOUL'S IN YOUR HAND,JESUS MY SOUL'S IN YOUR HAND". HE ALSO WROTE "JESUS WAS A CAPRICORN"

 NOW ,I GOT A 1863 INDIAN HEAD PENNY IN FAIR-GOOD CONDITION? I GAVE $6. WAS THAT GOOD? WANTED IT TO GO WITH MY CIVIL WAR ERA BOTTLES.[WHY AN INDIAN HEAD? CAUSE LIKE THE BUFFALO NICKLE BOTH WERE GETTING WIPED OUT AND THEN THEY GO ON A COIN?,THEN WHERE IS THE DODO BIRD QUARTER? JUST NEVER GOT OFF THE GROUND?[][DODO BIRDS COULD NOT FLY,FUNNY JOKE HUH?[]]

 FAR AS MONEY AND GOD ARE CONCERNED LIKE JESUS SAID "RENDER UNTO CEASAR WHAT IS CEASARS[OR PIZZA HUT,PAPA JOES,DOMINOS ETC.] AND RENDER UNTO GOD WHAT IS GODS

 [&:][&:]HAVE A GROOVEY [OR A GRAVY DAY DOWN SOUTH] DAY AND MELLOW OUT!.JIMI "HOG JOWLS" LINDSEY


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2009)

> God is omnipresent and not a sparrow shall fall from the sky without his knowledge.  However he may co-exist
> with evil he is not in control of it.


 
 So your god is omnipresent but not onmipotent? If it was omnipotent it would have control over everything including evil.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> [8D] WHO WROTE THIS SONG.A LINE OR TWO"LORD HELP ME JESUS ,I'VE WASTED IT SO HELP ME JESUS I KNOW WHAT I AM.NOW THAT I KNOW THAT I'VE NEEDED YOU SO HELP ME JESUS,MY SOUL'S IN YOUR HAND,JESUS MY SOUL'S IN YOUR HAND". HE ALSO WROTE "JESUS WAS A CAPRICORN"


 
 Kris Kristopherson wrote it - it was sang by him/Johnny Cash/George Jones!


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

RIGHT ON TINNA!


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

"FOR NOW WE SEE THROUGH A GLASS DARKLY:BUT THEN FACE TO FACE?:NOW I KNOW IN PART;BUT THEN SHALL I KNOW EVEN AS ALSO I AM KNOWN"


----------



## suzanne (Oct 1, 2009)

Gunther, you have confused me to the point where I am without words.  My mind is now twisted into pretzel
 shape.  I should  have known better than to spar with you. Now where was I?  Oh yes, it is time to wash the
 car. I have a hot date with a 1974 Cadillac Coupe Deville 472 c.u. 4bbl heavy metal dream machine and he's
 all mine till the end of time.


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

> I have a hot date with a 1974 Cadillac Coupe Deville 472 c.u. 4bbl heavy metal dream machine and he's
> all mine till the end of time.


  WOW! SHOW A PICTURE OF THAT BAD BOY! DO YOU HAVE A NAME FOR "HIM"?[&:]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2009)

In Cadillac We Trust []


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  ancientdigger69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually I had already noticed that I was two years off.



> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm not even gonna touch the religion thing, because I believe that it is based upon faith whether or not God exists, or the Devil made me do it. Believe what you want, so long as you aren't creating a law or holding a gun to my head that I have to believe the same, I won't do the same to you.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2009)

Religion is fun to argue because neither party can ever be proven wrong[]
 But I would still rather discuss patent medicines.


----------

